# RBR Mt. Diablo Ride Saturday 5th March, 9:30am



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Talked with a few folk at the Hamilton SB ride that have not done Diablo yet. 

Diablo is a great climb. Any interest in a group ride? Its a bit more of a PITA to get to from the Peninsula than Hamilton, but its worth it. 

This is a good time of year to hit it. Wild flowers should be out soon and the hills are green. Not to mention the temp should be kept in check. 

Saturday or Sunday is good with me. Lets aim for 26th,27th or 5th, 6th.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Always wanted to ride there...I'll try to join in if there's a ride. Would like to carpool from San Jose if there's interest.

-Tosa


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you post a map route, I'm confused at all those roads.. going to the summit museum seems to be brutal.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

i'd be in 5th-6th.

I'm in Austin Handmade Bike show the week before.

fc


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in since I live right next to Diablo. Morgan Territory, up to the summit and back down would make a nice loop. Could start and end at Rocco's in Walnut Creek for beer and pizza.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Alternatively, the meeting point could be in Danville, ride through to Walnut Creek, up Northgate Rd to the summit, down Southgate Rd back to Danville. Morgan Territory is a really nice ride, but the Danville loop would probably cut 15-20 miles and 2K of climbing out.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, so it look to me like it is within 10% grade from S. Gate


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If it happens on the 26th or 27th, then I'm all in. It will give me a good excuse to hit Zachary's Pizza on my way home.

C.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

francois said:


> i'd be in 5th-6th.
> 
> I'm in Austin Handmade Bike show the week before.
> 
> fc



I am open to either weekend, but I would prefer if you are there so you can push more people to come. Would like to see a nice big turn out and make a Diablo ride part of the RBR/MTBR annual rides. 

Rally your troops. 

As far as a loop ( I have only been there once) I don't have anything planned. I think we might be able to have a couple of different rides depending on how many show and and different abilities.

I parked at a church on the south side ( i think) and then biked up and turned left by the school and field ( I think a lot of people start here in this big lot). It would be nice to make a big loop out of it. But as you stretch it past 40 miles I think interest is lost from the masses. 

But if there is a enough people an A and B ride is totally doable. 

A. Big loop ~65

B. Up and down from School Lot. 

Thoughts?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> Ok, so it look to me like it is within 10% grade from S. Gate


I think this climb is easier than Hamilton except for the wall at the end. It might be a steeper grade, but if memory serves me it wasn't much steeper until you make the turn ~3 miles from the top by the ranger station and you go into the trees. It pitches up for the rest of the way.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I prefer 5/6 and will bring others ( and no that is not code for beer)


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

heythorp said:


> I think this climb is easier than Hamilton except for the wall at the end. It might be a steeper grade, but if memory serves me it wasn't much steeper until you make the turn ~3 miles from the top by the ranger station and you go into the trees. It pitches up for the rest of the way.


Yep, North and South Gate to the ranger station is pretty mellow, its the climb from there that is the hard part. Gotta love the ramp though, its a pleasurable pain when you get to it.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

dutch biker said:


> I prefer 5/6 and will bring others ( and no that is not code for beer)


Whats wrong with beer?


OK looks like 5th or 6th. 

UK can you change Title to thread?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

heythorp said:


> I am open to either weekend, but I would prefer if you are there so you can push more people to come. Would like to see a nice big turn out and make a Diablo ride part of the RBR/MTBR annual rides.
> 
> Rally your troops.
> 
> ...



The church in Danville is cool about letting cyclist park there to ride up Diablo during the week, but not so much on Sunday.

If we decide to do the Morgan Territory loop, I highly recommend driving the extra few miles to Walnut Creek as it would be a much more enjoyable loop. 

The shorter loop can be started on the south side with no problem. Its only about 10 miles from bottom to top, so an out and back isn't much of a ride, although its still a good amount of climbing. 

I think there are 3 options:
Morgan Territory/Summit Loop - 60+ miles with about 7k vertical
Danville Summit Loop - 45ish miles with 4+ vertical
Out and back - 21 miles 3,300 vertical

Anyone doing the loop can also turn at the ranger station an loose 10 miles and 1,700 vertical.

The grade is steeper than Mt Hamilton, but I think its an easier ride up and down because there is less elevation gain. There are no descents on the way up and Diablo is 400 feet shorter than Hamilton.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are a couple route options.

A Ride: http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/28073134

B Ride: http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/28073342


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

EBrider said:


> Here are a couple route options.
> 
> A Ride: http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/28073134
> 
> B Ride: http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/28073342



These look good to me. I don't know how many people we can pull for this. My GF is coming and as much as I would like to do the A ride I will be with her on the B ride. 

I think its time for a cross post on mtbr.


----------



## FromLeft5 (Mar 15, 2010)

Never been to a RBR group ride, sound fun! Im down for the B ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd like to go, but it will depend on family schedule. I like the idea of A and B rides. It would be nice though if the 2 routes overlapped at the start so that we ride together and separate later. Is it possible for both routes to go up Mt Diablo first, and then split after that?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> It would be nice though if the 2 routes overlapped at the start so that we ride together and separate later. Is it possible for both routes to go up Mt Diablo first, and then split after that?


Possible, but I don't know if its a great idea. The Diablo grade is pretty steep, much more than Hamilton. You would hit it the first 10 miles of the ride then still have 50 or 30 miles left, depending on the ride. Also people could bail out any time after the junction if we end on Diablo.

Maybe we should figure out the timing to regroup on the Diablo climb.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with UK. The nice thing about the Hamilton ride was the big group at the start, at the top and back in the lot for the after party. I don't know the area so logistically I can't pick a spot. 

There is always the school at the south gate, but that is a bit short. To make the ride longer, one could ride to and from the group ride.

I am sure there will be a few who want to go on and ride a big loop and thats good too. 

We can make the ride anything we want, but I was thinking this would be more of a social thing than a training ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

There's a hole on my knee right now but hopefully I'll be better by then.

fc


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Map Myride isn't cooperating with me. I used Bikeroute toaster to create a TCX file for a possible course. It's essentially the same course as the one posted by Heythorp, except that it starts at Diablo Vista Park, which is on Crow Canyon Road. It also returns via Sycamore Valley Road West since this road has a bike line. Length is 44 miles. From the satelite view on Google Maps, there is ample parking at Diablo Vista Park. Should allow for any small festivities, if time permits.

chl


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Meeting at the Walnut Creek Sports Basement might work for group rides, I think some groups already do that. And Heather Farms is right across the street from that. I don't know how that might affect the ride route...


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Its getting closer and closer. Lets call a day. I have no preference, majority calls it. 5th or 6th ?


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

I like to park at NG ride it to Summit RD then go down SG and then back all the way to the top.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

poff said:


> I like to park at NG ride it to Summit RD then go down SG and then back all the way to the top.


I hope you are signed up for the MTBR Strava team.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like Saturday wins, although not by much.

So can we come up with a start location?


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Unless the plan changes I can only ride on Sundays. Saturdays are family days for me. 

Have fun for me!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

We've actually forgotten to look at the weather. Atop Mt. Hamilton there is plenty of snow left. The remainder of the week predicts more rain with a small break on Saturday. If there is snow on Mt. Diablo, we may not be able to ride to the top at all. Does anyone if there have been any road closures in that area? I heard that the police have closed off the top of Mt. Hamilton. 

chl


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

CHL said:


> I heard that the police have closed off the top of Mt. Hamilton.


According to CALTRANS, that's not the case: http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/roadinfo/sr130


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*9:30 am Saturday at park lot south gate*

As of right now 10% chance of rain on Sat and 70% on Sunday.

Unless someone else comes up with a variation. MY GF and I will be at the parking lot by the south gate at 9:30 to start at 10. 

Not sure how many plan on coming. Looks like it will be warm enough, but I am not expecting great views as it will be cloudy.

Afterward I think we are going to go hit a local bike shop for a Giant demo day.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I hate to be a dunce, but can you post a map of where you're planning to park? 

By "near the south gate", do you mean already a lot of the way up the hill and in the park, or do you mean somewhere lower?

Hoping to make it, but might bail on lack of fitness.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I guess its Athenian School.

Fitness shmitness. Saturday will be exactly 3 weeks since I have been on a bike and my GF never rides. She made it up Kennedy on TG and up Hamilton on SB Sunday. 

Don't know why the pin is not showing, but after you turn on to Scenic Blvd. Athenian School is on your right. 





<br /><small>View <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&ll=37.835073,-121.948178&spn=0.009439,0.020857&msid=201688584633034283134.00049d84802d8b0c53318&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Diablo</a> in a larger map</small>


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

heythorp said:


> I guess its Athenian School.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I may see you on the road. Sat needs to be a good ride for me as Sun looks questionable and I am out of town after that.


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

CHL said:


> ...Does anyone if there have been any road closures in that area? I heard that the police have closed off the top of Mt. Hamilton. chl


Last week at Diablo the road was closed to cars beyond Juniper. The snow is mostly gone now so the road may not be restricted.

So it's rolling from Athenian at 10:00 right?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

sparkyJay said:


> So it's rolling from Athenian at 10:00 right?



Yes. See you there.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

are the any water refill stations bottom or top?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

See everyone tomorrow. 

I don't remember. The Observatory was open last time I went up so there might be a vending machine or bathroom or water fountain. Other than that I don't think there is anything on the way up like there is on Hamilton. 

Maybe someone with more knowledge can answer.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

PoorCyclist said:


> are the any water refill stations bottom or top?


Its a 10 mile ride and there are at least 4 places to get water.


----------



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

There is water at the Ranger Station on your way up. Water in Rock CIty. Water / Bathrooms at the junction. Water / Bathrooms at the summit. ALL should be open. I may see you guys Saturday morning.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Hope to see you there. Weather looking good.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

On my way...


----------



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

I had an urgency that needed attending. Hope ya'll had fun. 

HEY, who's from around Martinez, Pleasant Hill area?

Weather must have been awesome.


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

*I'm from Martinez..........*

Fun riding with you guys today. I hope nobody is in the doghouse after the added trip on Northgate. After all you did want to see more of the mountain, right?


----------



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

you guys did southgate to the summit AND northgate to the summit today ???


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

rokataje said:


> you guys did southgate to the summit AND northgate to the summit today ???


Didn't summit a second time. Turned at ranger station and went down Southgate to return to Athenian.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Great ride guys.. nice meeting everyone. Need a good rest now 

Jeremy


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm in Pleasant Hill / Martinez... ride Pig Farm a lot and plan to do more Franklin Canyon / McEwen when it's during safer hours this year.

A lot of fun on the ride today, meeting some rbr folks for real!

BTW, technically we did see some snow still up there towards the summit.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Great ride, thanks for coming out. Maybe we will get a Sierra Rd ride together too. 

Elle, took the win some how today. I gave her too much of a head start. We kept the group together for a very long time. It was nice to have people to talk to during the climb. 

The view was better than I thought it was going to be. You could see the Golden Gate, but it was a bit disappointing that the observation deck was closed. 

Jay saved my ass with his always be prepared sack full of everything. Thanks Jay.

We came back to house grilled up some food and had a few beers. Yesterdays weather was perfect. Can't say the same for today, its raining in RWC as I type this.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Just wanted to thank everyone for a wonderful and enjoyable ride yesterday. It's nice to have company on roads newly travelled (at least for me). 

If anyone goes up Mt. Diablo again and would like company, please count me in. I'll make sure to bring some cold beverages for after the ride.

chl


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Right on guys. So cool you made this ride happen!

I'm just getting back to riding and trying to get some time in between my wife's epic rides.

fc


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody know the vertical feet covered in this ride? If I use the internet, the estimate turns out to be ~5200 ft. 

Route was basically Athenian School to summit, to Northgate kiosk (although some of us turned around about 1/8 mile before that), back to Athenian without summiting again.

Just wanting to see how accurate mapitpronto is.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Someone's gps said 5300 at the end of the ride. The mapping sites are close enough, its not like the gps is 100% accurate either. 

A good way to test a site is to just map one hill, like OLH or Tunitas where the elevation is well documented.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks... my mapitpronto of the ride shows 5281 ft, if somebody's GPS said ~5300 then I'm pretty happy with Mr. Internet.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Give or take from Garmin Connect based on many repeats...it's about 1600ft from Athenian to the Junction, 1500ft from the Junction to the summit and 1800ft from Northgate entrance to the Junction.


----------



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

How long did it take you guys?


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> Anybody know the vertical feet covered in this ride?


My Garmin 705 had a reading of 5453' for the ride.


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

rokataje said:


> How long did it take you guys?


Elapsed time = 4:30
Rolling time = 3:08
36.3 miles
Not a hammerhead ride at all.


----------

